# Wie kann ich ein Gerät am DP- Strang ansprechen



## cth (6 Juni 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe ein spezielles Problem.
Konfiguration:
- SPS: 314C-2DP daran angeschlossen sind
- 1 UMG 503 von Janitza
- 1 ET200L-SC
- 1 ET200L
und ein PLQuadro von Jean Müller.

Die Kommunikation mit allen Geräten ausser dem PLQuadro funktioniert ohne Probleme, nur ich bekomme keine Kommunikation mit dem PLQuadro hin.
Der komplette DP- Bus funktioniert ohne Probleme und es entsteht auch kein Busfehler.

In der Hardware-Konfig sind alle Geräte mit den E- und A- Adressen vertreten.
Mich wundert nur das die Adressen des PLQuadro kein Teil des Prozessabbildes sind.

Versuche des ansprechens der E- und A- Adressen mit SFC 14 und 15 haben nicht funktioniert und nun bin ich ratlos,
da ich ja auch nicht direkt auf die Ein- oder Ausgänge programmieren kann?

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Mit einem sonntaglichen Gruß

Christian


----------



## Ralf (6 Juni 2004)

Kann es sein, daß die GSD des PLQuadro Modular ist, sprich daß Du auf die GSD in der HW-Config noch 'GSD-Module ziehen mußt?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## cth (6 Juni 2004)

Also die GSD- Datei ist nicht modular.
Wenn ich Sie in der HW-Konfig aufrufe dann steht unter den Eigenschaften des Slaves:
DP Kennung: 192
32 Bytes IN/ 32 Bytes OUT
E 256-287  und A 256-287

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Ralf

Gruß Christian

zur Not kann ich GSD und Dokumentation von PLQuadro euch zusenden.


----------



## Ralf (6 Juni 2004)

Die GSD krieg ich vermutlich bei Jean Müller (an Jean Müller Messeständen gab es früher immer ganz viel leckeren Sekt [Anmerkung am Rande]). Ich scha mir das morgen im Büro mal am PG an.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## cth (6 Juni 2004)

Wie gesagt ich kann Dir die GSD-Datei auch zumailen.

Gruß Christian
und schon mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## plc_tippser (6 Juni 2004)

Hi,
hast Du es schon mit PEW256 bzw. PAW 256 versucht? Das wird wohl schon gehen.

Gruß pt


----------



## cth (6 Juni 2004)

Hallo plc_tippser,

das war mein erster Versuch so wie beim Janitza-Gerät.
Dann ist mir aufgefallen das es eben *nicht* Teil des Prozessabbildes ist
und somit nicht mit PEW oder PAW angesprochen werden kann.

Gruß Christian


----------



## sps-concept (7 Juni 2004)

*Bus*

Hallo Christian,

bekommst du beim Ansprechen mit SFC14/15 nen Fehlercode in RET_VAL oder is alles ok? Es gibt bei DP-Geräten 2 Arten, is im Prinzip wie bei den Menschen ;-)  Einmal die zyklische Kommunikation (die reden und reden) und dann die wo der Master sagt was er will ... schick mal den Wert usw. (die reden nur wenn sie gefragt werden *g*)

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## cth (7 Juni 2004)

Hallo André,
mit sfc 14/15 bekomme ich denn Fehlerwert 8090 zurück.

Gruß Christian


----------



## sps-concept (7 Juni 2004)

*Bus*

und wie haste die SFCs parametriert? Wie sieht die Hardwarekonfiguration aus?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2004)

Über SFC 14/15 solltest du eingentlich an alle E/A herankommen, nicht nur das PA oder ?

Error 8090 sagt doch schon mal etwas !

Siemens :


Fehlercode
(W#16#...)	Erläuterung
0000	Es ist kein Fehler aufgetreten.
8090	
- Für die angegebene logische Basisadresse haben sie keine Baugruppe projektiert, oder
                - Sie haben die Einschränkung über die Länge der konsistenten Daten nicht beachtet, oder
                - Sie haben die Anfangsadresse im Parameter LADDR nicht hexadezimal angegeben.
8092	In ANY-Referenz ist eine Typangabe ungleich BYTE angegeben.
8093	Für die unter LADDR angegebene logische Adresse existiert keine DP-Baugruppe, von der Sie konsistente Daten lesen können.
80A0	Beim Zugriff auf die Peripherie wurde ein Zugriffsfehler erkannt
80B0	Slaveausfall an externer DP-Anschaltung
80B1	Die Länge des angegebenen Zielbereichs ist ungleich der mit STEP 7 projektierten Nutzdatenlänge.
80B2	Systemfehler bei externer DP-Anschaltung
80B3	Systemfehler bei externer DP-Anschaltung
80C0	Die Daten wurden noch nicht von der Bauguppe gelesen
80C2	Systemfehler bei externer DP-Anschaltung
80Fx	Systemfehler bei externer DP-Anschaltung
87xy	Systemfehler bei externer DP-Anschaltung
808x	Systemfehler bei externer DP-Anschaltung
8xyy	allgemeine Fehlerinformation, siehe Fehlerauswertung mit dem Ausgangsparameter RET_VAL
Ralle


----------



## sps-concept (7 Juni 2004)

*Fehler*

Hallo Christian,

du hast nen kleinen Rechenfehler drin. Bei der Parametrierung von SFC14/15 muss an LADDR W#16#100 ran, nich W#16#FF - weil das wäre Adresse 255. Nix für ungut...

MfG
André Räppel

P.S: Christian hat mir das Projekt gemailt


----------



## cth (7 Juni 2004)

Mist hex umrechnerei 16 x 16 sind 256 also FF *ABER* es gibt ja noch die Null.

Danke schon mal soweit für Eure Hilfe ich werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.

Ich werde dann berichten.

Gruß Christian

PS: Habe es gerade mit PLCSIM ausprobiert und der Fehler ist weg.
Morgen Hardwaretest, dann mehr.

Nachschlag:
Habe alles gerade ausprobiert und es *funktioniert*.
Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Die GSD krieg ich vermutlich bei Jean Müller (an Jean Müller Messeständen gab es früher immer ganz viel leckeren Sekt [Anmerkung am Rande]). Ich scha mir das morgen im Büro mal am PG an.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf


----------

